# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  رست سفينتي على شواطئكم ..

## Rhaf Mohamad

ابدأ رحلتي معكم .
عندما يفوح عبق الريحان..
ويعطر برونقه ارجاء المكان..
فكم راقت لي قطرات الندى.. هنا ..
تتساقط كلماتي.. وتضيع احرفي..
ويتلاشى الكلام... وتندمج الأحلام ...
عندما تهاجر السفن الأزمان...باحثه عن الأمان..
عندها اعلن رحيلي.. من عالمي الصغير..
الى عالم يفوق الوصف والتقدير.. 
لأبعثر احرفي على صفحاتكم...
اعبر عما يجول بالخاطر دون اي تكلف .. 
وفي نهاية المطاف....
هل تقبلون
ان ابحر في منتداكم الراقي ..
فهل لي مكان بينكم ؟؟
وهل لـحبر قلمي مكآن في صفحآتكم ؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حبر قلمك وجد مرساه
نرحب بكي بيننا رهف

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي بينا 
واكيد لوجودك مكان بينا 


نتمنى لكي حسن الاقامة بينا

----------


## Rhaf Mohamad

*السلام عليكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم
جوزيتم خيرا على حفاوة الاستقبال ومروركم الزكي...
وسأبذل قصارى جهدي لاافيد واستفيد من أرائكم وأفكاركم وكلي تقدير وإمتنان لكم..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ياااااااااا 1000 مليون اهلا ومرحبا بكِ نورتينا وبتمنالك اقامة دائمة وطيبة بيننا*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا بيكي بينا وانشالله تستفيدي وتفيدنا 
اهلا بكي بيننا وفي فريقنا وعائلتنا

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها , فرحت واستبشرت , وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلة : أهلا وسهلا بأهل الجود والكرم .

----------

